# EIS Website



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 16, 2005)

Well the new EIS website is up and running. While not completed it has a wealth of information for those searching for more info on EIS.

thanks to David Blumberg and Orton for your work on the site.

www.equalinterval.com

enjoy!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 16, 2005)

Fabulous! Looks like a winner. Needs mp3s available for people to download examples from EIS grads and students - plus a possible pdf system for lesson delivery - just some thoughts.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Frederick...anymore thoughts...keep posting!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, lots of examples in many styles are now posted on the site. Some you may like others not, but there is enough pieces to see the versatility of EIS students and the course itself.


----------



## Dan Selby (Mar 24, 2005)

Good stuff, Craig!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2005)

Craig Sharmat said:


> Thanks Frederick...anymore thoughts...keep posting!



How about the obvious - the missing link at the new website to the EIS forum here for those deciding. 

(shameless forum promotion - disgusting, isn't it?)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll see to it that it gets done. what is the best way to link this forum?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2005)

Here:


```
<a href="http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=48">EIS Discussion Forum</a>
```


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 24, 2005)

nothing shorter?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2005)

sure - try:

http://www.vi-control.net/eis.html (www.vi-control.net/eis.html)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 24, 2005)

ooh i like that one


----------



## jmckee (May 3, 2005)

I'm sold and really would like to purchase the course and learn the material. I'm new to this forum so hope I'm not missing the obvious...but how do I get started?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 4, 2005)

Hi Jim,

I have emailed you back I believe.

The obvious would to have at least a contact under "how to order this course" on the web site. :? 

oh well, if you knew the inner workings of a great course, but business ideas put forth by a plethora of musicians and run by a man at 96 who could probably still drink me under the table, you begin to fathom why there is no actual contact to ordering the course on the web site.


----------



## groove (May 5, 2005)

Hi Craig

i've been looking and earing great stuff about EIS and i'm really interested here is my need of advice :
i've been folowing a course here in france about harmony and i'm planning to continue next year with and arrangement course for big band & orchestra in the same school (witch i get financed for !) this course will be a 6 hours weekly.

my question is : will it be wise to do the EIS training at the same time, knowing that i'm a dubbing mixer also and i work offten ! or will it be better to finish this training (it's in french and i'll have an band to perform my writings !) first and then do the EIS ???

thanks for you answer.

stephane


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 5, 2005)

Hi stephane,

I can try to talk about the merits of EIS all day but i can not tell anyone what is the best way to plan their own life. I can tell you that you will need about 5 hrs a week to deal with EIS, the lesson and the assignment. Sometimes a little more or less depending on the lesson.

Hope that helps

Craig


----------



## groove (May 5, 2005)

thanks craig that helps !
should i by the all package at once (300 $ for books & 300 $ for cd's) or start with vol 1&2 to get an idea especially the first year ?

is there any graduate/coatch speaking french or spanish and/or located elswere than the us ?

last question : buying in the US is coasting me a lot of taxes and extra taxes for custom is there any way around ? (from someone in europe for ex)
sorry for all those question but as you can imagine seting up such a great programme should be done the right way...don't you think !

btw as you are the one that compose the music i feel the most interseted (at least in my persepective of scoring for film ) will there be any chance for me to have such a great composer like you as my coatch ?
 
sincerely

stephane


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 5, 2005)

Thanks stephane for the nice compliment. I highly recomend buying only the first 2 books to start. It's a lot cheaper and you don't have this imposing book in front of you. I do not know if there is someone in France to teach, I can check. I believe there must be a spanish speaking teacher somewhere. I speak a little but just enough to be fustrating. The course is being taught one on one over the internet or email so you have your choice.

I do not believe the books can be purchased anywhere but through David Blumberg.

You can write him at

[email protected]

He is also an experienced teacher.

Hope this helps some more

Craig


----------



## groove (May 6, 2005)

Craig thank you again for your answer.

i'll get in touch with David for the books, and i'll apreciate if you can check any french speaking teacher althought i belive my english is okay  to folow the course.

one more question : what is your advice in "how should i choose my teacher" or do they choose me ?

i'll see you around this forum again to share some more musical exerps (i have a score for a short movie coming soon...) btw did you had time to check my web site ?

chears 

stephane


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 6, 2005)

I just checked your site. My favorite composers are the ones who put melody first and you definitly do that. Nice stuff.

Craig


----------



## groove (May 6, 2005)

i agree ! enio moriconne is my favorite in that field...

thank for the compliment, i'm masterizing my new score right now and it's more "effect & percs" oriented but hey we've got to be able to do anything insn't it ? :D 

what about the prof choice ?

and congrats about the "laser fart" score althought you didn't writed it for the picture your big orchestra cues are so amazing i wonder what sound lib you use ?

friendly
stephane


----------



## JPB (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Folks. I've tried several times, in the last week or so, and I can't seem to access the link to this website. Is there any other way to find out about this course?

Also, is there a list of teachers anywhere? I live in the Boulder/Denver Colorado area and would love to find a teacher to study with face to face.

If that's not possible though, can anyone recommend a teacher who I might be able to work with online?


----------



## Jackull (Jul 26, 2007)

Kinda hard to hide those 2 thick book & a bundle of CD's. 

My request if possible is to make a printout of those 2 thick books similar to Book 1&2, as the xerox paper copy won't last. At the same time maybe the audio examples could be down loadable mp3 instead of CD so our off share friends can have it instantly. And IMO it's better searching the audio examples if categorize correctly in iTunes.
Also if possible replace all the mock-ups as it is really outdated just to make it more interesting. 

Maybe I'm asking too much... 

-jackULL


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 26, 2007)

Be happy if it just goes back on line :roll:


----------



## Jackull (Jul 26, 2007)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Jul 26 said:


> Be happy if it just goes back on line :roll:



Oh, thats right. I forgot it is the blooming field. Anyway, it's just a thought or a dream :| . BTW, will be in LA next week. Maybe we can grab a grub or something. 

-jackULL


----------



## zach (Aug 18, 2007)

The website seems to be down or gone. Is there a new site I should reference?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 19, 2007)

Hmmm - they are down. Not good. I'll check with them and find out what's happening there.

Craig?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 19, 2007)

Craig, I've been revisiting a lot of the information from our EIS lessons - it is so deep! Everyone interested in composition should have access - I believe that's what Spud wanted.

A renegade EIS site may be what's needed to move things forward since after Spud's passing there seems to a stifling of the EIS movement. This is more than unfortunate - it can't happen. Seems that Spud would want us do what we could to ensure that EIS lives on. Right now there is next to zero web presence for his method - I checked. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 19, 2007)

I am sure you can...lets talk


----------



## midphase (Aug 19, 2007)

Can you guys use iWeb or something so that the EIS site doesn't end up looking like this?

http://www.perfectpitch.com/


----------



## Jackull (Aug 20, 2007)

plus 1 to a renegadEIS


----------



## dach (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree on behalf of us guys who are ready to take the plunge. 
Let me know if you need assistance.
Chuck


----------

